# How many square foot?



## hairchick40v (Dec 16, 2008)

How many square foot can a 400w hps light up??? ie..  How many palnts can a 400w hps provide light for???? Hopin that Santa will let me get one


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 16, 2008)

8 square feet. Plants?  One to 32 or so, depending on size/growing type.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 16, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> 8 square feet. Plants? One to 32 or so, depending on size/growing type.


 
Maybe 8-10 sq/ft,  a 400 HPS puts out 50,000 lumens
5000 lumens per sq/ft or more is best.
3000 min.


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2008)

What you have is a square meter. If you were to grow an equatorial sativa in that space you could grow one plant, scrog it, put that little girl into some bondage, and fill the space with one plant or you could fit 9 or 10 of the lowryder autoflowering type plants into that space. Your choice. Personally, I'd go with auto's because of the short flowering time needed.


----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 16, 2008)

I have an Indica and a Sativa, both female, both of unknown origin...  I got the seeds free from my NL purchase.  They have been veggin since the middle of october.  I want to cut clones from them and use the hps for them...  I don't have it yet , tryin to get my game plan formed so I can get on it as soon as I get my light... I have about a 4x4 area, but I can tight'n it up if need be...  I have another closet to move the mommas into as soon a I get my light, so I can keep them veggin....:hubba:


----------



## Vegs (Dec 16, 2008)

My buddies SunGrow box for his 400W HPS says a 5X5 area is recommended. Take it for whatever it's worth.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2008)

Vegs said:
			
		

> My buddies SunGrow box for his 400W HPS says a 5X5 area is recommended. Take it for whatever it's worth.



LOL--Well since that is about 2000 lumens per sq ft, I would say that is a pretty poor recommendation.  I wouldn't even try to veg with 2000 lumens per sq ft.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 17, 2008)

ive got a 1000w mh/hps on my flowering buds right now in a 3.5X3.8 squarefoot area with 8 total plants, and let me tell you, its enough light and i couldnt imagine that 400w hps would do much for my plants.

Long story short, i wouldnt try to flower more than 4 plants with a 400w hps, you just wont see the yields you would with 4 plants, any more than that and your buds per plant may be smaller than if you just flowered 4 under it.

hope that helps and makes sense.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 17, 2008)

I have 6 plants in 5 gallon buckets under my 400 HPS.  I ended up with more females than I was expecting, so....


----------



## JBonez (Dec 17, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I have 6 plants in 5 gallon buckets under my 400 HPS. I ended up with more females than I was expecting, so....


 
Yeah, i would still throw em in flower too, no way i would trash a good female even if i didnt have the light to accomodate it, id figure something out, i just cant imagine less than a 1000w on my girls, in fact, i want more light so i can spread out the plants to get some of the undergrowth.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, I do have two 40 watt flourescents for side lighting in there too.  That's an extra 7000 lumens, in the blue spectrum.  I forgot to mention that before.


----------



## erasmus (Dec 17, 2008)

This is making me curious; does anyone know how much light you can put on a plant before it stops being helpful? 

So, 5000 lumens per square foot is the ideal amount, what if you got it up to 7000 or even 10,000? would your plant be noticeably thicker? would it be worth the cost of the extra lights?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 17, 2008)

The sun supposedly is around 10,000.  I've read that before somewhere.


----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep that's perfect... I want 1, 400 hps, to bud out about 4 clones at a time...  I am not in this for anyone but myself and hubby...  We don't need that much...  4 to 6 budding at a time is all I need!!!  Thanks for the input!!


----------

